# It fits! Three people and a full set of wheels/tires.



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I was doing a little test fitting this weekend. I confirmed that it should be possible to transport a full set of wheels and tires along with a driver and two passengers in a Model 3. I pulled two wheels off of my car, placed them in (new) garbage bags, and proceeded to figure out how best to fit them in the car.

Step one: the trunk. Remove the cover over the trunk's "basement". Place one wheel in the trunk and push it the whole way forward. Then place another wheel upright in the basement with the inside of the wheel facing forward, as the first tire extends a little into the basement area. You'll still have plenty of room for soft-sided carry-on bags on both sides of the tires. Be sure to stuff some luggage or other cushioning material around the tire in the basement to keep it from moving around too much as you drive.










*[EDIT: see **follow-up post #4** for a better method of placing two wheels in the back seat]*
Step two: the rear seat. Leave the rear seat upright. Place two more wheels/tires upright on one side. You'll still have the middle seat available for additional luggage if necessary. I still need to think of some easy way to keep the tires from falling over onto the rear-seat passenger, but maybe piling some luggage in the middle seat section will be good enough. You'll also want to add some cushioning between the tire and the passenger window, as it does lean up right against the glass.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> I still need to think of some easy way to keep the tires from falling over onto the rear-seat passenger, but maybe piling some luggage in the middle seat section will be good enough.


Run the seatbelt thru the wheels? Or fasten the seatbelt (against the seat) and use a strap thru the wheels to fasten to the seatbelt. Or a strap connected to the child seat latches.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Step 3: ???
Step 4: Profit!

Man I love the internet.

Thanks for this @garsh, I'm considering winter tires and would have to order them to deliver to Westmont which is 2-3 hours away.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I actually came up with a better way of packing two tires in the rear seat. Benefits are that they no longer want to topple over onto the person in the back seat, and they no longer block the driver's view out the right rear passenger window.
If you move the front passenger seat up enough, a wheel/tire will fit in the footwell. It's tight, and requires a bit of adjustment. At first, I thought the center console was going to be in the way, but I eventually found an angle where everything fit.
The other tire goes against the seat back. Put the seatbelt around it to hold it back (be sure to pull the belt the whole way out first so that it remains locked when you tighten it), and wedge a towel into the tread to keep it from trying to roll into the rear seat passenger.


----------

